# I want a girlfriend from SAS



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

Since there is no social anxiety dating site (lol) I am going to try this out. 

I just want a cute chick that wants to hangout and not have to go out all the time but also is down to drink and get wild and crazy every once in a while. 

Im not too picky. 

I live in North Texas. 

GO

Send me a friend request!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Pick me, pick me!!!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:sus


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Pick me lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol. Maybe not the best way to go about it.

Im really surprised at just how many people hook up on this site though.


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

Why is this not a good way to go about it? Seems like this is a perfect way =p


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

So do I - please form an orderly queue.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL There's certainly an abundance of attractive females on here to pick from. :yes


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah well, only the dudes are flocking to my thread...this is not a good sign lol.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:cry am i late
:love


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

nope, send me a friend request


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Taking applications I see. Are you sure you have Social Anxiety Disorder, APC27? Seems pretty bold to me. :b

I never really thought of SAS in terms of being a dating site. Although I'm not personally interested in an online relationship, I am now curious about the dynamics of an SAS relationship. Has anybody viewing this thread been in one already? Did you ever meet together in person? Were conversations awkward considering that both parties are inexperienced? About what percentage of the SAS population do you think is more motivated to find an online relationship opposed to seeking support for a mental disorder. 

:idea I want to make a poll now. I...I feel inspired and stuff! See what you did, APC27? Now if only I knew how to make polls. Hmmm.


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

I would feel a billion times more comfortable with someone who has social anxiety. 

I think there is a misconception that people who have social anxiety are closed off hermits. There are some who are, but lots of us have to make a living and are forced to face minor panic attacks all day long because of our job etc etc.

I have been forced to developed "social skills" but I still have social anxiety. This is why, at least for me, i take issue with people who say social anxiety has to do with a lack of trying or a lack of social interaction so if you just practice a lot it can be overcome. For me, that is not the case.

I have gotten to the point where i can fake it extremely well. But I still avoid people like the plague. When i am forced to interact I can carry on a conversation that has value in the eyes of the other person and make them laugh etc etc but i never feel comfortable.


----------



## dkriot (Dec 12, 2011)

SAS is the best place to find love for sure. :clap


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Aw! Hope you find someone here  I read a few love stories on here about them finding love from another SAS user, I find it cute.


----------



## somemvp (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll apply 


=O


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Preying on the weak... tsk tsk.


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't view people with social anxiety as weak. Quite the opposite actually.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

saavveee mmeeeee!!!!!!










xP


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

hahaha funniest thing i have ever seen


----------



## jpb (Dec 12, 2011)

Brilliant.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Good luck with that, man.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i would be your girlfriend................ but im a guy.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Any girls here want to marry me? I have a collection of beanie hats. If that's not enough to woo you, then I don't know how I'm ever going to find love :/


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Little too bold I think, I think you gotta ease into that kinda thing...

Maybe tone the desperation down a bit. :stu


----------



## GotAnyGrapes (Dec 7, 2011)

I dont think theres anything wrong with it. If anything, i think there should be a sub dating forum, we have a gathering one, why not a dating one?.


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

GotAnyGrapes said:


> I dont think theres anything wrong with it. If anything, *i think there should be a sub dating forum, we have a gathering one, why not a dating one?.*


I would strongly support the creation of said forum.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> i would be your girlfriend................ but im a guy.


That's O.K it's prison rules on the internet.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> i would be your girlfriend................ but im a guy.


this


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I would LOVE to find a girl from this site. I think we'd have the ability to make an amazing couple >_<

Good luck, OP. I've already tried and to no avail. Girls from this site are just like girls in real life. They don't want anything to do with you, and if they do, they expect you to do all the work in order to get closer to them.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't think a dating sub-forum would go down well. It may breed tension between members, and gender bashing from both sides may occur.


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

Rixy said:


> I don't think a dating sub-forum would go down well. It may breed tension between members, and gender bashing from both sides may occur.


Tension and gender-bashing already exist on SAS.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Surely a subforum would just catalyze more misogyny/misandry? Perhaps I'm cynical. I can see the appeal though.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I wonder how many people would actually get together since everyone is from different parts of the world. Who lives close enough to someone that they could actually carry on a relationship? Maybe it should be a "LDR dating subforum". :idea


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I think internet dating is lame

I know, who am I to call something lame, right?

but it is, even for my standards........

I don't think I could ever bring myself to purposely do such a thing


and all this is coming from probably the loneliest person on earth


----------



## tardisblue (Dec 4, 2011)

This reminds me of a sign I saw once that said something like "I need a girlfriend. (123) 456-7890" I'm sure that's going to reel them in!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

PM all the girls you find attractive. See which one takes the bait and run with it. Hopefully you will be chosen from the handful of those who employ this strategy, chasing like sheep for the attention from the hotties of SAS. People are no different in the "real world" than people from this forum. Desperation is a stinky cologne.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I want a boyfriend so bad too =( but i am 1. too anxious to meet you. 2. too anxious to go out on a date and 3. and i definetly would meet you in we lived close and i had more courage =) goodluck!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

this is a dating site for SA, http://www.shypassions.com/


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

In this thread:

men>women. :lol good luck!! Can I play matchmaker??


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

losinghope said:


> I want a boyfriend so bad too =( but i am 1. too anxious to meet you. 2. too anxious to go out on a date and 3. and i definetly would meet you in we lived close and i had more courage =) goodluck!


I can tell you this already...I like your taste in music. Sarah McLachlan rules! :clap

But...yeah, I probably would not go on a date with anybody on here, either. I have had a crush on a poster on here for years, and she probably doesn't even know that I exist (story of my life!)


----------



## GotAnyGrapes (Dec 7, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Can I play matchmaker??


Only if you match me up with someone first ! :clap


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

GotAnyGrapes said:


> Only if you match me up with someone first ! :clap


Awwwwwwww yeaaaaaaaaaah

:drunk


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a few in my possession. The going prices are quite steep, though.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

losinghope said:


> I want a boyfriend so bad too =( but i am 1. too anxious to meet you. 2. too anxious to go out on a date and 3. and i definetly would meet you in we lived close and i had more courage =) goodluck!


Then you should date me. I live half of the world away so we would have enough time to plan our meeting. :b

But yeah, even if I lived close to someone, I would be pretty anxious about meeting them.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> In this thread:
> 
> men>women. :lol good luck!! Can I play matchmaker??


Going to have to go with something polyamorous or same sex then, I think. :lol


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey, big boy.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

aw cute - sometimes you just gotta put yourself out there - good luck!


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

what will you talk about? you will both be too shy lol.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

There are some really nice girls on here


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

jon 29 uk said:


> what will you talk about? you will both be too shy lol.


I am not ultra shy. That is another misconception about people with social anxiety.


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

Janniffy said:


> aw cute - sometimes you just gotta put yourself out there - good luck!


Hey thanks!


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

APC27 said:


> I am not ultra shy. That is another misconception about people with social anxiety.


just kiddin. all the best withe the date.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

GotAnyGrapes said:


> I dont think theres anything wrong with it. If anything, i think there should be a sub dating forum, we have a gathering one, why not a dating one?.


Sounds like a good idea. Why don't you ask in the feedback forum maybe?


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick (Jan 6, 2009)

ShinAkuma said:


> this is a dating site for SA, http://www.shypassions.com/


Holy ****!!! I wish I knew about this site before I got married 

Nothing against the missus but could've had some interesting dates.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> Where are you from, if you don't mind me asking


Central Europe.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

having to add a plane ticket would make for an expensive first date :/ ....wonder if there would be enough money left for more than a happy meal from maccas?







That would be a deal breaker for moi! xP


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Usually, the parents of the bride pay the travel expenses. The rest is up to you, so open your wallet. I'm having a new year's sale on SAS girls, from Friday to Tuesday. 60% off, but a 20% prurient premium.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Central Europe? That _is_ cool.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh yeah? :blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

leave me alone said:


> Oh yeah? :blank


But you are telling the ladeez to leave you alone.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Fair fecks, no long game for you so.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RiversEdge said:


> I know. I'm so confused. :um


I was referring to his username. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol I was confused by your response


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I can tell you this already...I like your taste in music. Sarah McLachlan rules! :clap
> 
> But...yeah, I probably would not go on a date with anybody on here, either. I have had a crush on a poster on here for years, and she probably doesn't even know that I exist (story of my life!)


She does :clap I adore and admire her.

awww i'm sorry. I'm sure she does maybe she thinks you don't think she exists and likes you too you never know. Just message her!


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> Then you should date me. I live half of the world away so we would have enough time to plan our meeting. :b
> 
> But yeah, even if I lived close to someone, I would be pretty anxious about meeting them.


Too bad you live so far away. I hate how anxious i am i will probably never get a boyfriend :cry


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

losinghope said:


> She does :clap I adore and admire her.
> 
> awww i'm sorry. I'm sure she does maybe she thinks you don't think she exists and likes you too you never know. Just message her!


I hate to drag this off topic, but I came _this close_ to meeting her at the concert I saw last year! She was awesome, too (and I became a fan of Butterfly Boucher at the same time, who is also pretty awesome!)

My favorite, though, will always be Kate Bush. Sadly, Kate doesn't tour, otherwise I would go see her live. I love going to concerts.

Well, she does know I exist...I was fibbing on that. But since all the guys on here have drooled over her before, I doubt she would go for me...she has so many other options.  Although she lives like, an hour away from me, so if anything were to happen, we could meet up.

Not gonna happen though. 5 years and counting, and...nothing.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I know. I'm so confused. :um


I think I am doing them a favor.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

You sure aren't afraid to put yourself out there :lol Man, if I am to get back into dating I could learn a thing or two from this. Good show.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> I hate to drag this off topic, but I came _this close_ to meeting her at the concert I saw last year! She was awesome, too (and I became a fan of Butterfly Boucher at the same time, who is also pretty awesome!)
> 
> My favorite, though, will always be Kate Bush. Sadly, Kate doesn't tour, otherwise I would go see her live. I love going to concerts.
> 
> ...


There's a chance whoever it is will see this post and know it's them.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I think not
> :squeeze


Well, thank you. You are too kind.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

this site's purpose isn't dating. the only reason i like this site is because it's not full of creeps. turning it into a dating site will achieve just that.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Hadron said:


> the only reason i like this site is because it's not full of creeps.


If you were a woman who'd uploaded any pictures of herself, I'm sure you'd beg to differ.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone want to hangout with me?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I have about a dozen or so SAS members who I'd love to have as a girlfriend. 













All at the same time.  ...so many hotties here!


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I want also, but it's never gonna happen, because nobody is even within 500 miles from me as per location. A relationship which is overseas it can't work.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I want a dog from SAS. Someone give me theirs. Puppies preferred. No chihuahuas.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I want a mistress from SAS.
Just joking. 
Three good friends I can totally trust would be totally awesome, though.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


> Anyone want to hangout with me?


Yes!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

WalkingDisaster said:


> There's a chance whoever it is will see this post and know it's them.


Like I said, I don't care. I don't stand a chance with her.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I agree with this, totally.


And we are back on topic, atlast! :b Do you think he already found someone?


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

sas dating lol


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> lol. Nah, I don't think he really wants to find someone, I think he just wanted to see how many takers he'd get on this thread.
> ...my opinion, of course.
> 
> And, ah. No we can put the spotlight back on you, haha


Hah, I enjoyed my 5 minutes of fame, but there is nothing interesting about me. :hide

I agree with you btw.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> --If I thought that, I wouldn't bother with you.


So you suggest I create my own thread where I accept applications from SAS girls? :b


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> :um surrre
> 
> but I don't 'suggest' it haha


Aw you got my hopes high and now you back out. :|


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> If you do, I got your back. :high5
> 
> Are you really gonna do it :um


Nope, I dont like being in spotlight like that. But thanks, I know I can count on you.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

APC27 said:


> Since there is no social anxiety dating site (lol) I am going to try this out.
> 
> I just want a cute chick that wants to hangout and not have to go out all the time but also is down to drink and get wild and crazy every once in a while.
> 
> ...


hey sweetie !! i can be your cute chick if you want !!!
i havent shaved my face in like 3 weeks tho. iam looking quite wilderbeastish at the moment. but i look hot in a dress 
i like you...do you like me? circle one yes or no xoxoxo muah


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> lol. Nah, I don't think he really wants to find someone, I think he just wanted to see how many takers he'd get on this thread.
> ...my opinion, of course.
> 
> And, ah. No we can put the spotlight back on you, haha


Why would you assume this? Do you always think the worst about everyone you meet?

Im just cutting through all the pointless formalities and getting to the point and i think i deserve a modicum of credit for that! :mum


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

_hey m still waiting!!!_


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> Uh oh's :um
> 
> I got busted haha.
> 
> ...


You are being too soft today. :um


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay, due to lack of holiday sales my firm has hit bankruptcy. I am now becoming a philanthropist and giving my SAS girls away for free to the right home. Just send me your desire and she shall be yours. Be aware, you will still have to pay the taxes.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> Okay, due to lack of holiday sales my firm has hit bankruptcy. I am now becoming a philanthropist and giving my SAS girls away for free to the right home. Just send me your desire and she shall be yours. Be aware, you will still have to pay the taxes.


I'll take your entire stock. What kind of warranty can you provide?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

90-day warranty is an additional $120. Not bad since the product is free. I have to cover some costs. The prurient premium had to be raised to $250, since it was causing may products to expire during warranty.


----------



## Sebald (Dec 27, 2011)

One neurotic person dating another neurotic person is just asking for trouble ... good luck!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ShinAkuma said:


> this is a dating site for SA, http://www.shypassions.com/


Thanks for posting *lurks on this site*


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Already attempted a relationship of both having social anxiety. It was the most complete and utter disaster possible. After several miserable years it ended in me doing a martial arts move to smash his face in to a wall as self defense and then abandoning most of my stuff so I wouldn't have to argue with him and calling his mom to come get him before he committed suicide. A restraining order would have been required but his mom and dad dragged him 900miles away back to GA. I just had to spend a few months threatening him for calling my phone, send him a $50 bill for the calls and texts, and then occasionally have to block him when he found me on a website or my new email every few years. Either he finally gave up after about 5 years or he ran out of ways to try to contact me. I have checked online news and obits for the area to see if he really did commit suicide but I never found anything. 

SA + SA does not result in the fairy tale relationship a lot of people seem to think will happen. It's also useful when you can make the other person do all the phone calls because they don't care. :b


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I imagine it would be very awkward to be with a girl you met on SAS. When the topic of SAS comes up, do you avoid the subject, or just talk about it without hesitation? - Guy: "You know that Ape in space guy on SAS? What a ****ing loser." Girl: "Yeah, he's so disgusting. I hear he has a huge penis though."

And what would you tell people who asked how you met? Would you just tell them, exposing yourself to stares and ridicule, or would you make up some crazy story and make a blood pact with each other never to reveal the forbidden true story of how you met?

And wouldn't it also be awkward to post on SAS after getting a girlfriend? Wouldn't you be afraid she's looking at all your posts and judging you?

These, and many others, are the types of questions that make me hesitant about any kind of online dating. Good for the people who can do it though. OP, I hope you find the SAS girlfriend you seek.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Hey, if people were saying I had a huge penis, I'd be happy!

"You hear about that WintersTale? He has a huge...guitar...and knows how to use it!"

"Oh my god, what a dreamboat! He can rock me to sleep every night!"


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> I imagine it would be very awkward to see someone you met on SAS. When the topic of SAS comes up, do you avoid the subject, or just talk about it without hesitation? - Guy: "You know that Ape in space guy on SAS? What a ****ing loser." Girl: "Yeah, he's so disgusting. I hear he has a huge penis though."
> 
> And what would you tell people who asked how you met? Would you just tell them, exposing yourself to stares and ridicule, or would you make up some crazy story and make a blood pact with each other never to reveal the forbidden true story of how you met?
> 
> ...


"We met online" is pretty acceptable.


----------



## Lookin2talk (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree with APC27 not a bad idea dude, finding a nice girl on here would be awesome as you both would understand eachother on a level on one else really could, you can both have awkward silent moments and be worried and it wouldn't seem socially abnormal haha


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> And wouldn't it also be awkward to post on SAS after getting a girlfriend? Wouldn't you be afraid she's looking at all your posts and judging you?


It's come up a few times when my husband and I wanted to read the same forums. He got banned from reading any thread I'd posted in unless I approved and then I'd usually point out where my post was and scroll past it so he could read the rest of the thread.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

ladies......... im single.... 

yup yea you right there reading this now ;D


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

On a serious note, and not related to the girl I posted about before, I have had offers from random girls who have messaged me asking to meet up. I always feel awkward about it.

I think it would be very weird to say that I met my girlfriend on SAS. If it was a music forum, I could name it, and people would be like, "cool!" If I had to say that it was *a social anxiety forum*...well, I wouldn't feel quite comfortable with that. I try to hide the fact that I have anxiety, although a few friends and family members know my story.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> ladies......... im single....
> 
> yup yea you right there reading this now ;D


Hey :yes


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> On a serious note, and not related to the girl I posted about before, I have had offers from random girls who have messaged me asking to meet up. I always feel awkward about it.
> 
> I think it would be very weird to say that I met my girlfriend on SAS. If it was a music forum, I could name it, and people would be like, "cool!" If I had to say that it was *a social anxiety forum*...well, I wouldn't feel quite comfortable with that. I try to hide the fact that I have anxiety, although a few friends and family members know my story.


No offense but it's a silly reason to avoid a potential partner. Just make up a story you guys both agree on and go with that. Random people don't need to know the truth about every aspect of your life.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

offbyone said:


> No offense but it's a silly reason to avoid a potential partner. Just make up a story you guys both agree on and go with that. Random people don't need to know the truth about every aspect of your life.


True, but there's also the possibility that the person on the other end of the line is a raving psychopathic murderer.

These are not from girls that I know. They're new members with less than 20 posts, who I have never communicated with before, and they're asking where in Cincinnati I am located? This makes me nervous, because A.) I don't want to give out too much personal information, and B.) They're not saying where they are from, which makes me think they're either a guy, or they're someone who's crazy or hiding something.

At least with the girl I have a crush on on here (who probably knows, thanks to my stupid foolishness, that I have a crush on her - nice going, WintersTale! :afr), I have seen her photo, I know she's a real person, and I know she's not crazy. At least I don't think she is...which makes me feel much more willing to meet up with her, had such a meeting occurred.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

APC27 said:


> Since there is no social anxiety dating site (lol) I am going to try this out.
> 
> I just want a cute chick that wants to hangout and not have to go out all the time but also is down to drink and get wild and crazy every once in a while.
> 
> ...


Okay, im up for it - do you wanna pay for my flights


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> True, but there's also the possibility that the person on the other end of the line is a raving psychopathic murderer.
> 
> These are not from girls that I know. They're new members with less than 20 posts, who I have never communicated with before, and they're asking where in Cincinnati I am located? This makes me nervous, because A.) I don't want to give out too much personal information, and B.) They're not saying where they are from, which makes me think they're either a guy, or they're someone who's crazy or hiding something.
> 
> At least with the girl I have a crush on on here (who probably knows, thanks to my stupid foolishness, that I have a crush on her - nice going, WintersTale! :afr), I have seen her photo, I know she's a real person, and I know she's not crazy. At least I don't think she is...which makes me feel much more willing to meet up with her, had such a meeting occurred.


Oh that makes a lot more sense. I thought you were avoiding them because you didn't want to tell people you met here. I totally misunderstood.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Hey offbyone, I saw what you posted, before you deleted it.

It's cool. I didn't explain myself thoroughly there.

Although I am hoping that that one girl stays out of this thread, because I am embarrassed that I said anything now.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> How you doin...
> 
> You are SO right!!!!
> 
> ...


Hello.

Haha thats more like it. Dont worry, we all have our soft moments. But when I saw your favorite smiley ( :whip), I knew you are back!


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> If I had to say that it was *a social anxiety forum*


I just say I read something or was talking to someone on a social forum and leave out the word anxiety. Works just fine and no one asks any questions about the forum. I don't know if they'd get more curious about me showing up with someone from a forum though. Usually when I say I met my husband online most people off the internet don't ask where and when they do I just say a dating site and not which one. That always ends it so they don't seem to be that curious about online meetings.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah, right. here I am, fella.


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

Lookin2talk said:


> I agree with APC27 not a bad idea dude, finding a nice girl on here would be awesome as you both would understand eachother on a level on one else really could, you can both have awkward silent moments and be worried and it wouldn't seem socially abnormal haha


Thanks for the support and understanding!


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

Akane said:


> Already attempted a relationship of both having social anxiety. It was the most complete and utter disaster possible. After several miserable years it ended in me doing a martial arts move to smash his face in to a wall as self defense and then abandoning most of my stuff so I wouldn't have to argue with him and calling his mom to come get him before he committed suicide. A restraining order would have been required but his mom and dad dragged him 900miles away back to GA. I just had to spend a few months threatening him for calling my phone, send him a $50 bill for the calls and texts, and then occasionally have to block him when he found me on a website or my new email every few years. Either he finally gave up after about 5 years or he ran out of ways to try to contact me. I have checked online news and obits for the area to see if he really did commit suicide but I never found anything.
> 
> SA + SA does not result in the fairy tale relationship a lot of people seem to think will happen. It's also useful when you can make the other person do all the phone calls because they don't care. :b


What you are describing is a psychopath. Psychopaths come in all shapes and sizes, with anxiety and without anxiety. There are psychopaths who have god complexes and psychopaths that have no self esteem.

To attribute this kind of awful behavior to social anxiety is to do you and everyone else on this forum a disservice. I am not a psychopath an would never be physically abusive with any girl because i am not crazy. I would never call a girl over and over after she showed a lack of interest because i am not a moron.

Abusive stalkers are everywhere and are not mutually exclusive to those with anxiety disorders. As someone who has to deal with social anxiety on a daily basis, i take offense to the way you caricature your ex as if this is a common behavioral pattern with those who suffer with SA.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

While that extreme is not normal clingy behavior such as calling excessively (plenty of threads on here of people who are attempting not to call too often or asking how often is too much), over reliance, resistance to do any fun activities outdoors or around people, and threatened suicide over a break up are quite common among people with social anxiety or depression that get in to relationships. To a lesser extent it is common with all teenage relationships. Putting 2 people with SA together can, as that relationship started, result in both people sitting around an apartment doing nothing because neither is motivating the other to go out and no one is willing to call a doctor for help. Heck just getting food was hard because he would only order online and only after I said I was going to make a tv dinner or frozen pizza I'd bought because even ordering online he had to deal with tipping the delivery person. There were also many times when I finally did go out that I couldn't do so without him dragging along even if he didn't like the activity and spent the whole time making annoying comments because he had no one else to interact with if I was gone. It only dissolved in to the real mess it became after I said I was leaving and he tried everything from threatening suicide to breaking in to my new home to trying to physically stop me from leaving. Yea let's attempt to get physical with the farm kid in good shape who does martial arts and then claim assault on that 5'2 girl by a 6'2 300lb man with obvious emotional issues. Anyone with half a brain saw that one not going his way but desperation clouded remaining judgement I guess.

Finding someone more outgoing even if it isn't a lot ( you don't need a social butterfly) can really help cure SA and provide the motivation needed while taking up the slack from things that can't be done. Since neither of us would contact a professional there was no way for him to get help until his mom took him back home and sent him to a psychiatrist. The blind leading the blind until I recovered enough to have a life and decided I couldn't help him except to leave him and maybe motivate him to do something. His idea of that something was not my idea... I know a psychopath and he was not one. That was just a person with a bad background who in the end did extreme things because he had no idea what else to do or how to interact with anyone.


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

You are assuming that there aren't different levels of social anxiety. Yeah if someone has like a 10 on a social anxiety scale they shouldn't date another 10. But there are varying degrees of socially anxious people on this site. 

Also, sitting around a house doing nothing sounds really fun if you do it with the right person. Maybe you tend to be extremely anti social while some of us just don't enjoy social situations with people we don't like/know very well.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> ladies......... im single....
> 
> yup yea you right there reading this now ;D


_*throws a sack over your head and runs away with you while laughing manically!*_ eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ....mmmmiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

*I can relate...*

When I am feeling great about myself and havinga god day,I am exactly like this!


APC27:1059533603 said:


> I would feel a billion times more comfortable with someone who has social anxiety.
> 
> I think there is a misconception that people who have social anxiety are closed off hermits. There are some who are, but lots of us have to make a living and are forced to face minor panic attacks all day long because of our job etc etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

I found an awesome girl on this site, there she is in my avatar. we did an sa meetup from here and met each other.
Being with another SAer is awesome! we totally understand each other, help one another with our fears, post on sas, can talk about our lives with sa. 

I really would hate being in a relationship with a non-sa person. They would consider me weird and boring, screw that!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> saavveee mmeeeee!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a minute I thought she was wearing a big mustache...*sigh* I ought to put my glasses on.

Hope you find yourself a good girlfriend (since of course not every lady here would make a good girlfriend but some could)...one without a big mustache...unless you like women with big mustaches...is that a thing? That's probably somebody's thing. :blank


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

_AJ_ said:


> I found an awesome girl on this site, there she is in my avatar. we did an sa meetup from here and met each other.
> Being with another SAer is awesome! we totally understand each other, help one another with our fears, post on sas, can talk about our lives with sa.
> 
> I really would hate being in a relationship with a non-sa person. They would consider me weird and boring, screw that!


Hey thanks for the great story! Im glad you found someone that understands you.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

I think dating someone with SAD would be nice. Having someone who understands you would be great. Someone who likes to stay in or do things like go movies/shows. Someone who may go to parties but only for a little while. Sounds good.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I would like an SAS GF


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

APC27 said:


> *I want a girlfriend from SAS*


You're definetly not the only one.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Blawnka said:


> You're definetly not the only one.


Is this a case of supply and demand? it seems a majority of the guys desire and hope for relationships thru sas, but do girls on this site want sa guys, truly? Is it just more of a priority here for the guys to find a gf? If so you are looking for "support" thru the proxy of a gf or female friend. But do the female members join for this reason also?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Is this a case of supply and demand? it seems a majority of the guys desire and hope for relationships thru sas, but do girls on this site want sa guys, truly? Is it just more of a priority here for the guys to find a gf? If so you are looking for "support" thru the proxy of a gf or female friend. But do the female members join for this reason also?


Guys tend to be more horny.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Guys tend to be more horny.


Yeah, thats a real misconception. Its just some may be more ashamed to be as forward, or tend to be more coy about it, playing off a guys agressiveness, is all. Girls do want what guys want, maybe in a neater package.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

What about guys like me who has mild SA? I am not saying I am Mr confidence but much better than I used to be.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

lol i withdraw my application m taken ..whooo hooo..


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

haha congratulations raj! Who is the lucky man?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

APC27 said:


> haha congratulations raj! Who is the lucky man?


 thanks buddy !!he is from SAS...cant tell his name...i love him


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thats no fun Raj!


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

....People hook up on here?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

And I would like an SAS bf.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

APC27 said:


> Thats no fun Raj!


Sorry lol....i would have told..but he wont like it...i dnt want people to tease him...:yes


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hmmmm...I just want some friends. Somebodies to have sock wars with and play board games. Live la vida loca.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

APC27 said:


> Yeah well, only the dudes are flocking to my thread...this is not a good sign lol.


I didn't think this site was intended to be used as a "dating site." I thought it was used to support those of us with Social Anxiety. However, perhaps I am wrong and this is totally acceptable to put a dating ad up on here?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> And I would like an SAS bf.


Hey there


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> Sorry lol....i would have told..but he wont like it...i dnt want people to tease him...:yes


wooowooo Raj! 

Whos the lucky fella? Come out, come out,wherever u r!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> I didn't think this site was intended to be used as a "dating site." I thought it was used to support those of us with Social Anxiety. However, perhaps I am wrong and this is totally acceptable to put a dating ad up on here?


One of the main problems members have is an inability to connect with someone in order to form a relationship. While this is not a dating site as such, it does not violate the guidelines to make a post such as the OP has done. Asking to exchange sex for homework however is not appropriate for this site. There is a difference between the two.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

artynerd said:


> wooowooo Raj!
> 
> Whos the lucky fella? Come out, come out,wherever u r!


Thx arty m here..:boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm dating a guy from here now... we are happy... but also talked for 2 years... before we dated.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I'm dating a guy from here now... we are happy... but also talked for 2 years... before we dated.


Oh thats a top news sweety...i cant believe..congrats though.so how r u feeling with him??


----------



## Zidane9 (Sep 19, 2011)

Im absolutely down/up for this idea
some of the girls on here are gorgeous and the fact that we'd be somewhat on the same level & can easily talk about how were feeling (actually feeling not weather sucks today) would be an amazing thing to share.

I havent had too much relationships but they've always been somewhat onesided/shallow, anyway its a shame cos im in australia and from what ive seen skimmin over most of you are in the US or elsewhere..
Im definatly at a point in my life where i can just cuddle up with a nice girl at home and watch movies together or someting. good thread. :yes


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> Sorry lol....i would have told..but he wont like it...i dnt want people to tease him...:yes


Haha. Come on. Tell..  I'm becoming curious too..
So you can spend your coming b'day with him.. congratz ^ ^


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

indecember said:


> Haha. Come on. Tell..  I'm becoming curious too..
> So you can spend your coming b'day with him.. congratz ^ ^


No we r miles apart....sorry lol..i would ask for his permission before telling..if he does..i will tell u ...but he is in my friends list..u can predict out...


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> One of the main problems members have is an inability to connect with someone in order to form a relationship. While this is not a dating site as such, it does not violate the guidelines to make a post such as the OP has done. Asking to exchange sex for homework however is not appropriate for this site. There is a difference between the two.





leave me alone said:


> Preying on the weak... tsk tsk.


1. If exchanging sex for homework help isn't accepted, than why was I banned when I said something about it?

2. I, as a frequent user of this website, think that allowing posts like this can cause some serious problems that we might not even be aware of. One of my main concerns is in the quote above about preying on the weak. All of a sudden lonely guys (without SAD) might think that this site can be used to post ads just like on a dating site and find some local women who are lonely and vulnerable. The idea of this website is to support one another and not to hook up - I feel that posts like this take away from the actual support of SAD. Also, it is one thing for a couple of people to send some PM's and realize they've hit it off and to continue to talk, it's another to allow anyone who wants to sign up for this website to post an ad saying they want a girlfriend and then seeing what women speak up. They can then take advantage of these vulnerable women, since we can't know for sure that all of these guys posting ads even have SAD. Next thing you know we've got some issues like CraigsList has had with very bad things happening from people responding to ads.

I will place this in the moderation section as well, because I would like my concerns to be made public for all Mods, and not just you Amochales.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> Hmmmm...I just want some friends. Somebodies to have sock wars with and play board games. Live la vida loca.


Sock wars? Like this?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

two people can "hook up" at the petstore buying guinea pigs together at the same time. things like that are going to happen.

but i highly HIGHLY doubt this site will ever become some sort of hotspot for singles to mingle,or someone looking for some kind of e-harmony 150,000 ways of compatibility deep long term relationship.

"OH sorrow sorrow sorrow, the pain of loneliness,the wanting of a companion has been running deep in my heart for so long.... sob....sob...what ever shall i do to feed my lonely heart? AH HA! to find my true love i shall join a web community! not just a web community... but one where the occupants suffer from various degrees of psychiatric illness and take a plethora of psychotropic medications!"


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> I, as a frequent user of this website, think that allowing posts like this can cause some serious problems that we might not even be aware of. One of my main concerns is in the quote above about preying on the weak. All of a sudden lonely guys (without SAD) might think that this site can be used to post ads just like on a dating site and find some local women who are lonely and vulnerable. The idea of this website is to support one another and not to hook up - I feel that posts like this take away from the actual support of SAD. Also, it is one thing for a couple of people to send some PM's and realize they've hit it off and to continue to talk, it's another to allow anyone who wants to sign up for this website to post an ad saying they want a girlfriend and then seeing what women speak up. They can then take advantage of these vulnerable women, since we can't know for sure that all of these guys posting ads even have SAD.


When you put it like that...I have to agree and you raise an important concern in my opinion.

Although it also isn't fair that a lot of genuine people would suffer for the actions of a few PUA jerks. And I don't think that a good few genuine people would not actually be helped out a lot by such a feature. All dating websites have this problem I would assume.

I'd like a girlfriend but I'd settle for a canine companion.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey good luck man. hopefully something works out


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Ninja turtle ready for dating in NYC!


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

haha TS, so any luck?


----------



## SianD (Jan 7, 2012)

Perhaps if you put more information about yourself you may gain some more attention? After all, relationships are based on personalities x


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> And I would like an SAS bf.


Me toooooooo!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I want a bagel. I mean yeah a girlfriend...to....uhhh...umm...hold on..To hear me out!


----------



## SianD (Jan 7, 2012)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> I would LOVE to find a girl from this site. I think we'd have the ability to make an amazing couple >_<
> 
> Good luck, OP. I've already tried and to no avail. Girls from this site are just like girls in real life. They don't want anything to do with you, and if they do, they expect you to do all the work in order to get closer to them.


That's a bit stereotypical! Granted some girls are like that, but not all!!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am free and looking ladies lol


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Any single ladies feel free to PM me as well. I have no car, no job and still live with my dad. One at a time with the PMs please!

LOL. My post got edited by a mod for mentioning that i have a....erm "small member" as well. I used the correct physical anatomy spelling of the word as well. How dull and boring must we be to post on these forums??

PENIS....there it is i said it


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Nogy said:


> Any single ladies feel free to PM me as well. I have no car, no job and still live with my dad. One at a time with the PMs please!
> 
> LOL. My post got edited by a mod for mentioning that i have a....erm "small member" as well. I used the correct physical anatomy spelling of the word as well. How dull and boring must we be to post on these forums??


Apparently it's okay to talk about breasts but penis is a no-no.


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

SianD said:


> Perhaps if you put more information about yourself you may gain some more attention? After all, relationships are based on personalities x


I am the best there is, the best there was, and the best there ever will be.

That should work.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My biceps could do the work of 5 dump trunks


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i free which one of you sexy ladies want meh?


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

this is cute forealllllllllllll glad you had the balls to at least make this topic-so many are too afraid. I say live a little!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No joking here but I am in need of serious TLC well somebody who knows about torn quad muscles:teeth


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

What the f**k is going on here? Every punter is offering themselves on a plate

Oh,BTW I'll take PMs


----------



## O Fantasma (Jan 11, 2012)

*rolls eyes*


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Apparently it's okay to talk about breasts


Sweet!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

i want blood from this rock.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't believe how long this thread has survived. 

But please keep us updated on any juicy details if by some miracle of God there's a love connection on SAS. 'cause I love juicy-corny stories. XD


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Artynerd and I get on really well


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

fonz said:


> What the f**k is going on here? Every punter is offering themselves on a plate


Yeah I know...all the plates are gone!! 

* offers himself on a napkin instead *

Me: "Ladies?" 
Ladies: :door


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey ladies i'm free too *winks* I like long walks on the beach, looking at the stars, and listening to whatever you have to say. And dont worry, i'll be 18 soon enough *winks again*
but in all seriousness, have you found anyone yet APC27?


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

lmao. this is funny.
there isn't a social anxiety dating site, but there are dating sites for people with mental illness -- trueacceptance and nolongerlonely come to mind.

um, well i just broke up with a boyfriend of 6 years so shouldn't be jumping into the dating pool yet, but what the hell. 
my ideal guy is

british
well-educated
christian (but not the fundamentalist evangelizing type)
laid back (that one is so important)
loves to travel
adores his family
has never cheated and never will cheat on a partner
not macho man .. actually i prefer sensitive, even slightly effeminate types.

ok, anyone fit that description?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

^Kinda


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

@[email protected]


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

This thread is a joke right?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nogy said:


> Any single ladies feel free to PM me as well. I have no car, no job and still live with my dad. One at a time with the PMs please!
> 
> LOL. My post got edited by a mod for mentioning that i have a....erm "small member" as well. I used the correct physical anatomy spelling of the word as well. How dull and boring must we be to post on these forums??
> 
> PENIS....there it is i said it


Did you use the D word? That would not be acceptable. "Penis" is okay.



komorikun said:


> Apparently it's okay to talk about breasts but penis is a no-no.


 You can say "breasts". "Boobs" is a borderline word. The T word is a warning waiting to happen.

You kind of have to think along the lines of mainstream (not cable) TV.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> This thread is a joke right?


I'm sure he was quite serious. Who wouldnt want a relationship with one of the many fine single ladies on this forum? It would cure 70 percent of the self diagnosed "social anxiety" on this forum.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

rdrr said:


> I'm sure he was quite serious. Who wouldnt want a relationship with one of the many fine single ladies on this forum? It would cure 70 percent of the self diagnosed "social anxiety" on this forum.


I just wasn't sure if he was being ballsy or joking :stu


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I just wasn't sure if he was being ballsy or joking :stu


To each their own pursuits I suppose, eh? So where are all those SAS ladies who are looking for a SAS boyfriend? I dont see them posting about it in droves lol.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Strong male to female post ratio ITT....


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

rdrr said:


> To each their own pursuits I suppose, eh? So where are all those SAS ladies who are looking for a SAS boyfriend? I dont see them posting about it in droves lol.


because a lot of them have guys in real life, lol


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

lightsout said:


> because a lot of them have guys in real life, lol


Why is that? Are the females of SAS just more attractive, personality wise and looks wise? Or is it just a nature vs. nurture thing? Im sure there are many many standup guys on this forum, who are good quality guys, but are just perpetually single. Is it just a lack of confidence and aggressiveness that leaves them on the sidelines? Or is it just a numbers game where they are lost in the shuffle. I want to understand this better.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I would be happier having good friends from SAS but I think it is not possible to make good friendships online.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Did you use the D word? That would not be acceptable. "Penis" is okay.


No, like i said i used the correct physical anatomy of the word. It was still edited. Not a big deal i guess, just annoyed me at the time


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

did you find someone to hook up with?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

on 2nd thought this sounds very good

i think it would be the only time 2 people from the opposite sex can have a unawkward awkward moment.


----------



## vashy (Aug 8, 2010)

blue the puppy said:


> lmao. this is funny.
> there isn't a social anxiety dating site, but there are dating sites for people with mental illness -- trueacceptance and nolongerlonely come to mind.
> 
> um, well i just broke up with a boyfriend of 6 years so shouldn't be jumping into the dating pool yet, but what the hell.
> ...


I meet 5 or 6 of these. :yes


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Well? Did you get a girlfriend? Are you now living in the divine bliss that results from female proximity?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Why would someone want a gf from SAS? That'd be like wanting to be a fan of the Detroit Lions from 2000-2010.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha the girls here are tough...


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

That'd be a train wreck waiting to happen. "How do we fix a person with issues? We set them up with another person with even more issues!  It's perfect!"


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

IWantToDie said:


> Haha the girls here are tough...


Girls here would not be worth it. Most of them have boring personalities, most are not that attractive, and then a lot of them are just egotistical and b*****. I will get grilled for saying this but I gotta say what needs to be said. And girls, I'm sure the opposite is true for the dudes so i'm not just picking on you either.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Girls here would not be worth it. Most of them have boring personalities, most are not that attractive, and then a lot of them are just egotistical and b*****. I will get grilled for saying this but I gotta say what needs to be said. And girls, I'm sure the opposite is true for the dudes so i'm not just picking on you either.


Oh boy, I can't wait to see the girls flip sheit xD

Haha a lot of us must admit we are very narcissistic, including me. People here talk too much. All these huge paragraphs and walls of text and I'm just LOL DIDNT READ. Talking a lot =/= having a personality and being interesting


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

IWantToDie said:


> Oh boy, I can't wait to see the girls flip sheit xD
> 
> Haha a lot of us must admit we are very narcissistic, including me. People here talk too much. All these huge paragraphs and walls of text and I'm just LOL DIDNT READ. Talking a lot =/= having a personality and being interesting


Ha ha x). Agreed. I will get criticism but it's all good. I'm listening to What's the Difference so I'm all good . I just call it like I see it.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Girls here would not be worth it. Most of them have boring personalities, most are not that attractive, and then a lot of them are just egotistical and b*****. I will get grilled for saying this but I gotta say what needs to be said. And girls, I'm sure the opposite is true for the dudes so i'm not just picking on you either.


1) Thread dies

2) Thread gets locked

3) Thread explodes into 100 pages of raging and then gets locked because of this post alone

Pick one.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> 1) Thread dies
> 
> 2) Thread gets locked
> 
> ...


I'll pick whatever. If people got something to say about that post let them. They are going to be mad because it is true. I am a martyr of truth and honesty. I say what is on my mind. This thread is pointless anyway so if it dies, so be it. If it is locked, so be it. If people get pissed and start ranting and raving, so be it.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Sheesh, I bumped this thread so that OP could give an update, not to start up this crap.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Girls here would not be worth it. Most of them have boring personalities, most are not that attractive, and then a lot of them are just egotistical and b*****. I will get grilled for saying this but I gotta say what needs to be said. And girls, I'm sure the opposite is true for the dudes so i'm not just picking on you either.


Wow man. Way to hate on pretty much everyone on the forum. Why are you here? lol



Toppington said:


> 1) Thread dies
> 
> 2) Thread gets locked
> 
> ...


This is what I was thinking.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

**thread lock**

Locking this thread but if the OP wants it unlocked he can feel free to pm me- and I'll unlock it.


----------

